# Importing rottweiler pup from southern ireland to uk



## zoe3572 (25 July 2013)

Hi, im looking to purchase a Rottweiler puppy from Southern Ireland and bring home to the UK. Can anyone adivse on a good genuine breeder who can supply me with a well bred puppy and also can advise me of the required documentation required needed many thanks Zoe


----------



## stormox (25 July 2013)

Why do you want to import from Ireland? Is it because you want a docked Rottweiler rather than one with a tail? More and more good, reputable breeders in Ireland now don't dock, as docked dogs can't be shown at Crufts, which is every breeder/exhibitors dream to win so it limits their market. There are docked litters available, but they are usually non-registered, and not from the better breeders.


----------



## stormox (25 July 2013)

Theres no special paperwork involved in bringing dogs from Ireland. It shouldv been microchipped by the breeder, and you will have IKC reg (if its registered)  but apart from that theres no pet passport, or quarantine involved.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2013)

There are a couple of really good breeders in Northern Ireland if you're interested.

Please insist on hip and elbow scored parents.

I met one from the Bel Mondo kennel which is in RoI which seemed like a nice type and passed his BH when I saw him. 
They use health tested, show graded and working titled animals.

You don't really import them, you just put them in the car and drive them home!


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2013)

stormox said:



			as docked dogs can't be shown at Crufts, which is every breeder/exhibitors dream to win
		
Click to expand...

That's debatable


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2013)

Rottsdale are in the RoI too. V successful kennel. But I do agree with Stormox, most will be undocked.

Vorzeigen and Tikaram are in NI.


----------



## zoe3572 (25 July 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			That's debatable 

Click to expand...

yes i do want one with a docked tail. The facted that it cant be shown is irrevallent as the puppy will be a family pet only.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2013)

Ok.....I think all of those I just mentioned don't dock.


----------



## zoe3572 (25 July 2013)

ok well thank you for your help


----------



## stormox (26 July 2013)

theoretically, only dogs born before the new laws came in are allowed to be shown at any show where the public pays. but some people insist that natural bobs are born in their breed.......    The vets in Ireland don't like to dock as its against the vets code of ethics, but it is still legal for lay people to dock.  But, like I said, most RESPONSIBLE breeders don't dock now...


----------



## PorkChop (26 July 2013)

I imported a Rottweiler puppy at the end of last year from Northern Ireland, we just informed the ferry company that we would be travelling with a puppy and that we would be leaving it in the boot of the car for the crossing.  The security on the ferry will check on your puppy if you ask, but we specifically chose a short crossing of under two hours so that it wouldn't be an issue.

With regards to breeders, I did loads of research - over a year in all - before settling with a top show producer, though we have no intention of showing ours.  I went with type more than anything else tbh.  I would like to say that I was thrilled with our choice of breeder, considering we paid a top price for our puppy.  However, even though I am thrilled with my bitch, I do not consider the service we received from the breeder was any better than any other breeder tbh.


----------



## lexiedhb (26 July 2013)

zoe3572 said:



			yes i do want one with a docked tail. The facted that it cant be shown is irrevallent as the puppy will be a family pet only.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you want it docked?


----------



## Bigbrad (4 February 2015)

im looking to buy a rotweiler wiv a docked tail for a family pet , any one no a good breeder or place


----------



## Bigbrad (4 February 2015)

Any chance you still av the breeders details pls


----------



## blackcob (4 February 2015)

This thread is from 2013.


----------



## Bigbrad (4 February 2015)

wat is it , won't let me open it ]



blackcob said:



			This thread is from 2013.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigbrad (4 February 2015)

Cheers for the thread , what is it


----------



## s4sugar (4 February 2015)

Docking is now banned in Eire.


----------



## stormox (4 February 2015)

and you now need pet passports and rabies jabs to import. Laws have changed since this thread was started....


----------



## Copperpot (4 February 2015)

You will have to convince a vet it's a "working" rottie &#128541;


----------



## blackcob (4 February 2015)

Copperpot said:



			You will have to convince a vet it's a "working" rottie &#55357;&#56861;
		
Click to expand...

Still no good, only spaniels, terriers, hunt/point/retrieve breeds and crosses thereof may be docked in England.


----------



## Bigbrad (4 February 2015)

I will it'll be the family's body guard


----------



## Copperpot (4 February 2015)

I was joking!! My terriers are all legally docked so I know the drill &#128515;


----------



## blackcob (4 February 2015)

Our friend upthread doesn't appear to


----------



## Copperpot (4 February 2015)

He could always say it was a Black and Tan terrier? Just big for its age &#128541; I have a 9 year old dobie who is docked and I can't imagine her with a tail. I guess it's what your used to. The ones I have seen with tails, they look like whips! Wouldn't want that whacking my legs &#128522;


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 February 2015)

Having had Dobes docked and with tails it took a lot of getting used to but I have to say I much prefer them now with tails, its so much better for other dogs to read their body language and Diesel has a almost black face so its difficult for dogs to read but his wagging tail is there for all to see. My dogs tails are not whip like at all and Diesel has a habit of coming up to my bedroom and tapping in my door with his tail and I have never had them whack my legs.

All the Rotties Ive seen with tails have looked great.


----------



## Honey08 (4 February 2015)

I can't imagine why anyone would choose to support a breeder that docks unless there was a really good reason for it.  Just because you prefer the look is beyond my belief.


----------

